# Bbd october 1st



## jaycoop (Mar 21, 2012)

Well guys a lil late posting this but here is my buck shot october 1st finally closed the deal after three years anf how awesome it feels green scored 190 5/8

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats what I am talking about Nice Deer !


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

WOW, helluva buck man! What did he weigh? Whats the story? Did you get him over a food source? details man!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

^5! Congratulations on a Monster King Stud Buck!!!


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

didn't know elk were native to ohio now


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

congrats man thats an awsome deer


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Very Nice Buck. Congratulations.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice Buck! Congrats!


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

That's nice, way to hang in there


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Great buck, Congrats!!


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Awesome buck!!!


----------



## jaycoop (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone now just have to work harder to top him 

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice! That's a true giant. Congrats.


----------

